# rtl8187 & stable gentoo [SOLVED]

## lysergicacid

hi:)

i recently purchased a ALFA AWUS036H 1000mW 1W USB WiFi Wireless-G Adapter 11g 2 replace my netgear wg311t & everything was fine until i decided to build a new firewall pc setup, i used the same make.conf and .config (kernel) on the new setup as i had on the old one, yet this "stable" gentoo is constantly telling me my device doesn't support scanning when i know for a fact it does, it all worked fine on the old system (~x86)

can anyone please shed any light on this ?

----------

## Corona688

It's probably because you used a different version of kernel.

----------

## lysergicacid

 *Corona688 wrote:*   

> It's probably because you used a different version of kernel.

 

am back on the old system and it works now, thanks but the kernel is the same kernel with the same options.

everything was fine on both systems, other than one was a stable gentoo system & one wasnt, stable one gave me a netlink 132 error and numerous rtl8187 issues.

----------

## cach0rr0

where are you getting the driver?

just curious because i noticed this in portage

```

* net-wireless/rtl8180

     Available versions:  ~*0.21-r1[2] ~*0.22_pre20050528 {kernel_linux}

     Homepage:            http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Driver for the rtl8180 wireless chipset with injection patch

```

----------

## lysergicacid

using the in kernel drivers, those drivers above wouldnt compile, thanks anyway guys  :Smile: 

----------

